# E liquid to calm anxiety



## Gert_Koen (26/9/14)

Hi all.
I was wondering if there is a e liquid out there that could possibly help with my anxiety disorder?


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Hi all.
> I was wondering if there is a e liquid out there that could possibly help with my anxiety disorder?



Now that would be a helpfull e-liquid  but i don't think there is such a thing.


----------



## Shako (26/9/14)

That would be awesome but a suggestion is to low your Nic content will help a lot.
Nicotine is a stimulant and can trigger anxiety, same like coffee(caffeine) etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (26/9/14)

And other liquids to boost your energy levels for part


----------



## Gert_Koen (26/9/14)

Partying. ..


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> And other liquids to boost your energy levels for part



I know some of the High Voltage e-liquids contains caffein, if that would help


----------



## Gert_Koen (26/9/14)

Serious!!! In S.A?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/9/14)

Yes there is:
http://www.vaporboost.com/sweet-dreams-e-cigarette-e-liquid-juice-sleep-melatonin/


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Serious!!! In S.A?



Jip jip, VapeMaxx sells it


----------



## Gert_Koen (26/9/14)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gert_Koen (26/9/14)

Woah!!!! Vapor boost has everything you need!!!!! Even a liquid to make you sleep beter and chill you out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (26/9/14)

If I remember right, your body can't absorb most of these chemicals via vapour.. Might be worth googling


----------



## Gert_Koen (26/9/14)

Im also a bit sceptical...only way is to try it out.


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

You need a herbal vaporizer and some dry crushed herbs (note: not rosemary or thyme) ...... it will sort out any disorder.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike (26/9/14)

johan said:


> You need a herbal vaporizer and some dry crushed herbs (note: not rosemary or thyme) ...... it will sort out any disorder.



Wow wow wow Johan, I thought you were too old for that stuff. The young people call it flowers when it comes to vaping nowadays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

Mike said:


> Wow wow wow Johan, I thought you were too old for that stuff. The young people call it flowers when it comes to vaping nowadays



_FLOWER POWER_ terminology dates back to the 1960's though.

No I tried it at the last vape meet, lost all my disorders, and boy did I had speed for the next 3 weeks 

PS. I'm not that old Mike, I just show some serious miles on my odometer

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/14)

Just to be clear @johan, we are talking about Aunt Mary's Green Tea hey?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Just to be clear @johan, we are talking about Aunt Mary's Green Tea hey?



*Obviously*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

Haha shit just got serious

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/9/14)

Mix some lavender and thyme with the forbidden flower in a vaporizer and ur relaxed to the max

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (13/10/14)

Aside from the "special herb", better to make tea with those herbs - or infusions if you don't like the taste of the tea, so you only need a couple of teaspoons of it. 

i was reading about it last night, got an ebook version of "Back To Eden" by Jethro Klost. The background, preface parts were quite interesting, a realisation that things have changed so much, 100 years...his and his children's descriptions of their farm life,, wow, so self-sufficient,.and northern hemisphere, so many wild berries and herbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

